# How to Post a Trip Report



## Nick (Dec 2, 2020)

We have made some enhancements to Trip Reports to make them easier to enter and provide good info! 

When you create your trip report, in addition to the trip report itself, you will be required to select the following 3 fields: 

*Resort or Ski Area* - This is already populated with all the resorts in the Northeast. If you don't see your ski resort listed here, please send me a Direct message so I can get it added in. At the bottom of the list, there is also an "OTHER" option and a "BACKCOUNTRY" option, if your trip falls into those categories
*Date *- This is the date of your trip report. If your trip spanned multiple days, just pick the first day of your trip
*Snow Conditions* - Please select the conditions. You can select more than one, by holding down the CTRL key on a desktop. If you are on a mobile phone, they will just be checkboxes. 
All pictures that get uploaded as attachments will also sync to the Northeast Skiing Media Gallery automatically as well.

Thanks for sharing!


----------

